

How Differential Gear works - ubasu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F40ZBDAG8-o&feature=player_embedded

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Now I _know_ I've seen this recently ...

(searches)

Yup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2377458>

Submitted by pg, no less.

ADDED IN EDIT: Really? A down-vote? For pointing out something is a duplicate?
OK ...

